# Ikan Koi > Konstruksi, Sistem Filter dan Kualitas Air Kolam >  Kolam Baru mohon petunjuk

## Btinx_caem

Suhu suhu disini, mohon petunjuknya ya.
Saya membuat kolam baru dengan dimensi 3.5 x 1.1 x 0.8. Pompa yang saya pakai adalah sunsun 5800 dimana pompa saya cabang untuk arus dan BS. Pipa dari kolam ke filter 4" dan pipa antar filter 2". Urutan filter adalah settlement, japmat+busa+bio, japmat+busa+bio, pompa (4 chamber).  Saya running tanpa saya otak atik, air di chamber pompa semakin tekor ( setelah 11 hari tambah air ), apakah ini normal?. Just info sewaktu pertama kali saya isi air, saya diamkan 2 hari dan tidak turun airnya. Kolam saya isi sampai penuh (sampai batas buangan atas) yang membuat aliran air dalam filter tidak deras dan menyebabkan banyak nyamuk (filter saya tutup lantai kayu). Mau ganti pompa yang lebih besar, takutnya tekor pompanya. Mohon saran dan petunjuknya suhu suhu sekalian.

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bayuadhi737

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## caktekno

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## adhiano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## reddevil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

> gan...nubi mau tanya pakai jaring nelayan seperti itu untuk filter mekanik apakah efektif??


hi om, medianya efektif baik sebagai mekanis ataupun biologis cuman yang perlu diperhatikan cara penempatannya aja om, menurut saya lebih baik DIKARUNGIN spt jala bioball karena :
- supaya lebih mudah maintenancenya karena filter mekanis menurut saya harus rajin2 dibackwash ya
- menghindari media ini masuk ke saluran pipa pembuangan (kalo ada)

----------


## Greedisgood

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## joshe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Btinx_caem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

